
What Economics Models Really Say - frgtpsswrdlame
http://economistsview.typepad.com/economistsview/2017/07/what-economics-models-really-say.html
======
sharemywin
Error = Model - Reality;

//current process

1\. Dig in heels

2\. Yell louder

